# Photography



## Talierin (May 7, 2007)

Since we got booted from the eldar thread for hijacking, here's the new photography thread.

I have a tripod, it's just ancient and doesn't hold up my heavy badass camera at any angle other than horizontal or vertical. I'm actually going to be in a photography program earning my bachelor's at a private art college, which pretty much means I have a 6 hour long studio class two days a week, another 3 hour class two days a week, and then because of those classes I'll be spending any spare moment I can in the darkroom. It's extremely intense.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 8, 2007)

Talierin said:


> Since we got booted from the eldar thread for hijacking, here's the new photography thread.
> 
> I have a tripod, it's just ancient and doesn't hold up my heavy badass camera at any angle other than horizontal or vertical. I'm actually going to be in a photography program earning my bachelor's at a private art college, which pretty much means I have a 6 hour long studio class two days a week, another 3 hour class two days a week, and then because of those classes I'll be spending any spare moment I can in the darkroom. It's extremely intense.



How heavy is that camera? Is it a large-format jobbie where you use 8x10 negs in frames?

Ah, the darkroom! My Dad was a darkroom denizen! He loved to spend hours and hours there in his darkroom cave with the red light, mixing his magic chemicals, working with his enlarger, dodging, burning! I however left all that far behind when I "went digital." Nowadays I can't imagine any situation where I'd need film, outside of being at the north or south poles where the cold would render batteries useless and I'd need to use a mechanical film camera...

In fact I'm getting ready to sell some really excellent old Minolta zoomers and primes: they have the same lens mount as the Sony Alpha 100 that's newly out. One of them is a 50mm prime that's f/1.4! I haven't seen anything faster in a long time, and I expect to fetch a good price for it.

Barley


----------



## Talierin (May 8, 2007)

No, it's just a 10 MP DSLR, but it's still heavy with the lens on it.

I'm mostly digital, but I enjoy the darkroom too. We get to learn bw film as a base to everything else (although I've already had a class before on it).

You can see some of my photos at http://talierin.deviantart.com


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 8, 2007)

Talierin said:


> No, it's just a 10 MP DSLR, but it's still heavy with the lens on it.
> 
> I'm mostly digital, but I enjoy the darkroom too. We get to learn bw film as a base to everything else (although I've already had a class before on it).
> 
> You can see some of my photos at http://talierin.deviantart.com



I was (obviously enough) a film photographer for many years, but I had no desire to do the darkroom stuff. I was happy simply to turn in the film to the lab. I didn't realize how much I was losing out, but digital hadn't happened yet. But now with digital, I love the control I have over the image, and the more I learn about Photoshop, the better my images become, as I learn how to get them closer to how I really want them to look.

Looking at your stuff, I can definitely tell you have the photographer's eye. My stuff so far is fairly prosaic. I do a lot of nature photography, candid, and portraiture. I'm in the process of resurrecting my business website, and I'm reshooting all the kinds of things I did in film over again in digital. It'll be quite a while before it's ready to be put before the public. Meantime, you can look at this and this (when you get to these two, click on SCRAPBOOK), and this and this. As I said, what I currently have on the web is pretty prosaic. My art photography has all been taken down until I get my biz website ready for it.

Barley


----------

